# new expat friends



## pauligato (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi
I am traveling dowmn from Denver 2/20. Headfing for Puerto Adventures, Playa, Tulum region. Will be seeking new friends to hang with and show me the town seeeing its been over 20 years since down in that neck of the woods. Thwe last 10 years I spend winters in northern thailand . Great experiences. Now thinking of scoping out places in Mexico for the fact of it being only 3hrs down. If anyone has suggestions on a place to stay that would be very cool. Will spend Monday and Tues in Cancun then on out heading south. Hope to hear from some of yall. mucho gracias pauligato


----------

